# I found snail eggs!!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So, today my friend was at my house and she wanted to see the new fish I got yesterday. We were crouching down, and she points up and says, "What's that?" I look, and I see that there are MYSTERY SNAIL EGGS on the wall of my tank!! I have two golden mystery snails, and I guess they bred! What do I do?! Thanks!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Mystery snail clutches hatch between 100 and 300 snails usually - could be more or less. If you have somewhere like a local pet store to take them after they hatch, leave it. If you don't have anything to do with them after they hatch, remove it. Alternatively - you could let them hatch and try to sell them on ebay or aquabid for spending money for your tank, if your parents would let you do that.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks! I definitely don't want a snail outbreak in my tank. I'll ask them!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And... I'm not allowed to sell the eggs. Mom said she would want a tank with nothing but snails... I would put maybe one fish in there. That would take care of some of them...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Raising snails is really fun- and super easy. I would leave them in.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll figure it out! I think I'll leave them in the 15 until they get a little older, and then I'll move them into another tank. Here is the egg sack:









These are the easiest fish to photograph! LOL LOL


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Uh oh... my snails are doing the wild thing right now. My mom was looking around inspecting them, and I jokingly said, "Mom! Don't be a porno!" LOL. After looking up what snails look like when they breed, they are definitely breeding! I hung up something to give them some privacy...


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL. you are to cute.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

peachii said:


> LOL. you are to cute.


 Why, thank you! :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So, one of my snails is actively laying eggs! Will be posting pictures as soon as she finishes!


----------

